
Preview the new Google Groups Redesign - mcav
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#topic/googlegroups-announce/RWtHlHrWieU
======
llimllib
If they don't fix the spam problem, all the redesigns in the world won't help
them.

edit: here's a page of a google group I used to read, with all the spam
highlighted:
[http://img.skitch.com/20101209-8rkh5ar3miuhgp3qeh2pj3x9tn.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20101209-8rkh5ar3miuhgp3qeh2pj3x9tn.jpg)

~~~
jameskilton
My thoughts exactly. Gmail has one of the best spam filters I've ever seen.
Google Groups has no spam filter at all as far as I can tell. How has this
oversight gone on for so long?

~~~
jamesbritt
"Google Groups has no spam filter at all as far as I can tell."

Sure it does. In the admin section are a few different options for controlling
spam. One of the best is to require that first-time posters have their initial
post held for moderation.

~~~
timmorgan
...which works great for the small groups I manage, but can get unmanageble
for larger groups. I believe jQuery moved from Google Groups to Zoho due
mainly to the spam problem.

------
duck
You can actually preview it by just going to one of the groups as it seems
live now (at least for me). I am guessing several people from the gmail team
worked on this as it has that same feel and works nicely. I don't use groups
very often, but seems like a big improvement.

------
tvon
Seems to break links from "old" groups, eg:

[http://groups.google.com/group/django-
developers/browse_thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/django-
developers/browse_thread/thread/8806aad29bc75ee0/c0b51b7887eaed76)

------
xtho
The should have rather added an "ignore thread" button. I have some doubts the
new tree view helps users to keep an overview in threads with 40+ messages.

